# Klein Tools RANT!!



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Kissing the butt that feeds eh? :laughing:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Dear Jordon Dunlop

It would appear you have purchased a nylon pouch from a company that makes pliers, proceed accordingly.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I highly recommend you call them


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I have no complaints about their leather and canvas products.


----------



## jordandunlop (Feb 28, 2009)

You guys are too much lmao!!! Im just trying to see if that could make this pouch better so it doesnt rip apart after a years use!!


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

jordandunlop said:


> You guys are too much lmao!!! Im just trying to see if that could make this pouch better so it doesnt rip apart after a years use!!


Welcome to 2013. Its a consumable, like your fridge. Please re-cycle.


----------



## jordandunlop (Feb 28, 2009)

I realize that. Just they used to make them better and stronger before my buddy of mine has the same pouch as that one and has had it for 8 or 9 years and didn't need replacing.


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

I bought one of their pouches when I got into the electrical business 11 years ago. That pouch lasted me 10 years. When I ordered a new one, I noticed the material and stitching had changed. After a year of ****ing around, I moved to Veto Pro Pac. Never looked back. VPP blows Klein out of the water.


----------



## markore (Dec 7, 2011)

This is what happens when klein tries to compete with the commercial electric brand 67 piece instant spanish rice helper ensemble pack they've been pushing in HD lately...


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

markore said:


> This is what happens when klein tries to compete with the commercial electric brand 67 piece instant spanish rice helper ensemble pack they've been pushing in HD lately...


 That's my theory, too. Where was I reading that someone claimed to have hard knowledge they'd switched to a lower grade tool steel in the screwdrivers? 

I really suspected as much, but never saw proof.


----------



## SEREMan2000 (Aug 29, 2011)

I have the same belt. Had it going on 12 years and it's in good shape. I decided to buy a new one about a year ago and was not happy. The new one has since been placed in a plastic bin to rot away in shame. Klein has gone to crap in the last 6 years.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

chewy said:


> I have no complaints about their leather and canvas products.


Going on 20 years with my leather pouch.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Big John said:


> That's my theory, too. Where was I reading that someone claimed to have hard knowledge they'd switched to a lower grade tool steel in the screwdrivers? I really suspected as much, but never saw proof.


That would be me, got a friend that works for them here in Texas. They are actually in the process of switching to a higher grade steel for ALL there tools as they used a lower grade steel for all products. But they lost my business to ideal industries long ago.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Here is my pouch, repaired and modified.



I modified it by cutting off the 2 screwdriver pockets on the front and attached a sheath for my cable knife and snips. I also added a snap hook for my keys.

Repairs include replacing the ripped out tunnel loop with a piece of leather that is glued and screwed to the body of the pouch. The center divider ripped out and is now held in place by a ty-rap. The trim on the top of the pliers pockets have been glued in place. The main pockets are now lined with leather because the probe and impact tools pointy ends worked their way thru the cordura material. Tape tong got ripped off years ago and was never replaced.

I've had this pouch for about 12 years so I can't complain. I too like the lay out and the no break-in period. I would be tempted to buy a leather pouch if it was an exact duplicate of this one.


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

Ty Wrapp said:


> Here is my pouch, repaired and modified.
> 
> http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/TyWrapp/media/DSC00484_zps29b3c93f.jpg.html
> 
> ...


Nice job. I've been trying to find a leather maker that could make me a custom pouch for a while now.


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

I used to take my pouch(when I wore one) to the local shoemaker for repairs,there the best,better than new! The last few years(15) I switched to a Carhartt nail pouch,works for me! The Fluke T-600 goes in the left back pocket of my Levis,everything is very accessible. From what I've seen on this site(Nik Sek) Klein should be aware "The Germans are Coming" and their stuff is pretty nice,a little more money,but you get what you pay for! Merry Christmas Everybody!


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Milwaukee watches this website and, who knows, maybe other manufacturers as well. Considering Klein depends on electricians for their livelihood, they would be pretty stupid NOT to watch this site since we are the guys who actually use their stuff.

The best marketing department in the world can't invent a name brand like Klein. It takes decades to build a respected brand name and I simply do not understand how a manufacturer can destroy the value in a brand name by selling junk. We will pay extra for quality. If Klein wants to make econo products, they should invent an econo brand name much like TTI has with Ryobi. At least that way we can still trust the brand name.

I have said it before but I think Milwaukee had some problems initially with their Fuel products. They have since rectified those issues and have taken care of my complaints very generously. They have my respect and I will continue to buy their products. Klein should follow their example.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

stuiec said:


> Welcome to 2013. Its a consumable, like your fridge. Please re-cycle.


I agree ... everthing is pretty much junk now.... my wife paid a small fortune for furniture from Restoration Hardware and I was shocked at how cheap it really was when you consider the price.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

jordandunlop said:


> I realize that. Just they used to make them better and stronger before my buddy of mine has the same pouch as that one and has had it for 8 or 9 years and didn't need replacing.


Maybe they were not selling enough so they made them cheaper so they can sell more


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

BBQ said:


> Maybe they were not selling enough so they made them cheaper so they can sell more


I don't recall any prices dropping on ANYTHING Klein.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Ty Wrapp said:


> Here is my pouch, repaired and modified.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't that remove the UL rating of the pouch??? I'd be careful! :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Bugz11B (May 12, 2013)

gilbequick said:


> I don't recall any prices dropping on ANYTHING Klein.


They didnt, just the quality. I no longer have anything klein im brand specific so when Klein failed on my "Klein's" all there s#it had to go. No complaint on Kinpex brand yet.


----------



## markore (Dec 7, 2011)

gilbequick said:


> I don't recall any prices dropping on ANYTHING Klein.


Only on the clearance rack at hd, if and only if all you want are #1 phillips or can light adjusting drivers for $1.88 each...


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

gilbequick said:


> I don't recall any prices dropping on ANYTHING Klein.


Not what I am saying.

I am saying making things of less quality so they break / wear out and need replacement.

The days of companies making things to last forever are long behind us.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

BBQ said:


> ...The days of companies making things to last forever are long behind us.


 Why make something reliable when they can sell you a replacement at twice the price?

I like that Veto and Knipex have caught on because it sends a message: Even at the higher price, some people still recognize the value of quality.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I've snapped the tips on two pairs of Klien ***** within the last 2 monthe. Junk


----------



## Ts103 (Nov 15, 2013)

Dropped off a six foot ladder. Junk


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Ts103 said:


> Dropped off a six foot ladder. Junk


Oh wow


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

I've thrown my kleins at a concrete wall as hard as I possibly can more than once and never even came close to doing that


----------



## Ts103 (Nov 15, 2013)

ponyboy said:


> I've thrown my kleins at a concrete wall as hard as I possibly can more than once and never even came close to doing that


 haha I've dropped plenty of tools from higher points. It happens we all know it does but I actually emailed Klein about this one and have yet to hear anything from them


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

.........


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> I've thrown my kleins at a concrete wall as hard as I possibly can more than once and never even came close to doing that


yeah...well..........:whistling2:


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

ponyboy said:


> I've thrown my kleins at a concrete wall as hard as I possibly can more than once and never even came close to doing that


So gravity is stronger than your throwing arm. :whistling2:

Or maybe you were in a padded room? But maybe the pliers were just in your imagination.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

FrunkSlammer said:


> So gravity is stronger than your throwing arm. :whistling2: Or maybe you were in a padded room? But maybe the pliers were just in your imagination.


Shhhhhhh


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I snapped the shaft of a medium flathead Journeyman screwdriver prying a romex staple out.Junk, never bought those again.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

ponyboy said:


> I've thrown my kleins at a concrete wall as hard as I possibly can more than once and never even came close to doing that


see.. im not the only one that throws tools.... :thumbsup:


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

stuiec said:


> yeah...well..........:whistling2:



I just watched that video ... 30 seconds of wasted time I will never get back !


 :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Ts103 (Nov 15, 2013)

Shockdoc said:


> I snapped the shaft of a medium flathead Journeyman screwdriver prying a romex staple out.Junk, never bought those again.


 yeah I really think there is a difference in quality between Klein Home Depot and klein supply house hand tools. I'll never buy anything like linemen from hd


----------



## Mitth (Jul 30, 2013)

a guy at work has a brand new Klein #2 Philips break on the first screw he used it on


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

Ts103 said:


> yeah I really think there is a difference in quality between Klein Home Depot and klein supply house hand tools. I'll never buy anything like linemen from hd


Why would a company tarnish its reputation by offering the same tool to different suppliers, with one being secretly built to be inferior? 
If anything, the fact that they are trying for a more commercial product is what is affecting the quality. Mass production. That is the problem.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

...soon you'll be able to purchase Klein at Harbor Freight


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

oldtimer said:


> I just watched that video ... 30 seconds of wasted time I will never get back !
> 
> :laughing::laughing::laughing:


I've time today. watched the whole minute and 5.


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

360max said:


> ...soon you'll be able to purchase Klein at Harbor Freight


I walked into a small rural home improvement store, saw Klein mixed in with Chinese crap, shook my head and walked away.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

Yeah, I used to love that pouch too. I was very disappointed when I found out that they redesigned it. Its clearly much cheaper that the older model that I own.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

Wpgshocker said:


> Why would a company tarnish its reputation by offering the same tool to different suppliers, with one being secretly built to be inferior?
> If anything, the fact that they are trying for a more commercial product is what is affecting the quality. Mass production. That is the problem.


Leviton does it, hell a lot of companies do stuff like that for Home Depot and Walmart. Wouldn't shock me to find out that were true with some tool manufacturers. Although I haven't noticed that to be the case with Klein tools.


----------

